# no life in my leisure batteries



## Polly (May 25, 2010)

Hia

I have a problem


My 2 leisure batteries. L85's

Motorhome is 5 year old

1 of the batteries as had it

There was very little or no water in it situation

put it onto charge and it became very smelly

Right i have my daughters 2 leisure batteries (what they use for camping) but not been used for 12 months. ! is an older one and the other is just over 12 months old


I have put distilled water in the 3 batteries.

My 1 is still showing red and as been on charge since Sunday evening. how long should they be on charge for before I give up

1 of theirs is showing green so we might have a chance there

the other is showing nothing.

If I take them to a garage and ask them to test them

1) how do I know they are not telling me porkie pies
and their ploy is to sell me 2 new ones

2) How can I test the batteries to see if they keep their charge

oh what should I do buy new


----------



## kangooroo (May 25, 2010)

A very simple, non-technical approach would be to buy a volt meter for about £5.  With this you can test the voltage of the batteries, before and after charging and while in use during your camping trips.  When fully-charged a battery should be about 12.7-12.8v; 12.4v at 75%, 12.2v at 50% and below 11.8v is pretty much discharged.

This is just a simple guide and starting point - there are more knowledgable and technically-minded members here whom I'm sure will be able to give a more comprehensive answer/advice.


----------



## Telstar (May 25, 2010)

*Polly*

I'm not a fan of rip of Halfords, however, I did take my car in there last year and told them that I thought I needed a new battery but could they test it first.  They tested it and told me that it just wanted a good charge.  Faith reinstated.

Wife's mini battery was also loosing power, Mini said just put it on charge.  If they'd have said it wants a new one, we would have followed their advice.

Back to your little problem though.  I assume that it only came with one leisure battery and you had the other added at a later time.  I'd personally get both tested and take it from there.  If you are worried about being ripped off, send a bloke in with it.  Although we are not immune to being conned.

I suspect that your batteries are all shot.  Invest some of your lump sum in two new batteries.  What about seeing your man at the caravan place who fitted your gas pipes assuming that his answer isn't always to fit new things for you.

We used to put batteries on charge overnight in the old days for a full charge to be achieved.

Jon


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 26, 2010)

kangooroo said:


> A very simple, non-technical approach would be to buy a volt meter for about £5.  With this you can test the voltage of the batteries, before and after charging and while in use during your camping trips.  When fully-charged a battery should be about 12.7-12.8v; 12.4v at 75%, 12.2v at 50% and below 11.8v is pretty much discharged.
> 
> This is just a simple guide and starting point - there are more knowledgable and technically-minded members here whom I'm sure will be able to give a more comprehensive answer/advice.


intrestingly i have a voltmeter for my starter and my lesure   batteries no matter how far i go both batteries show 100% charge when i stop, but after being stood for about 1 hour both drop to about 75% even if nothing is being used. not having any probs with either going flat but i may have a problem waiting to happen. the volts you show in your post are approx what i am getting


----------



## kangooroo (May 26, 2010)

mandrake said:


> intrestingly i have a voltmeter for my starter and my lesure   batteries no matter how far i go both batteries show 100% charge when i stop, but after being stood for about 1 hour both drop to about 75% even if nothing is being used. not having any probs with either going flat but i may have a problem waiting to happen. the volts you show in your post are approx what i am getting



I don't get this problem.  I monitor my leisure battery quite closely and after a good run, it usually reads about 12.95v and then drops slightly to 12.9v (actually 12.89v to be precise!) when it's cooled.  Overnight it will stay at this level unless used.  

Just a thought, does your volt meter also have an ammeter function to measure the amps?  Are you running something you've overlooked which could cause this drop?

Maybe one of the experts here could offer an opinion - it's not exactly my forte!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 26, 2010)

kangooroo said:


> I don't get this problem.  I monitor my leisure battery quite closely and after a good run, it usually reads about 12.95v and then drops slightly to 12.9v (actually 12.89v to be precise!) when it's cooled.  Overnight it will stay at this level unless used.
> 
> Just a thought, does your volt meter also have an ammeter function to measure the amps?  Are you running something you've overlooked which could cause this drop?
> 
> Maybe one of the experts here could offer an opinion - it's not exactly my forte!


feel like we are hijacking poor ole polly but its all relevent i guess. no ammeter i am afraid, and nothing running exept a small flashing red led not even a clock  . more than likely tired batts not holding full charge .. and polly my advice would be to go to a garage if you know one localy try them, they will test your batteries and let you know how good they are .i dont trust halfords (and they are expensive) or even such places as motorsave there fitters not mechanics  just want to sell things and fill you up with a load of bull .a good 24hours on a trickle charge should suffice to top up a flat battery


----------



## Polly (May 26, 2010)

Hia
I think it is 2 new batteries my 2 are cooked I think 

thanks anyway


----------



## mildred (May 29, 2010)

mandrake said:


> a good 24hours on a trickle charge should suffice to top up a flat battery



Can't see how that is possible really - let's say it's a smallish "leisure" (and lets not get into what constitutes a "leisure" battery" ... again) battery with a capacity of 70AH.  With typical (in)efficiencies you're going to have to put *at least* 4amps into a flat battery to bring that back to full within 24 hours.  Hardly a trickle charge.  And if you're putting that amount of current into a battery in one sustained blast then there's the risk of "boiling" off your water, and they'll need cosseting.

And .. if ones been unlucky enough to sulphate up the plates then you can be into *days* of very careful charging (high voltage, low current) to bring them back to life...

Batteries .... just be thankful you're not living in an off-grid place that relies on batteries for all your electrical needs!

Mild Red


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 29, 2010)

mildred said:


> Can't see how that is possible really - let's say it's a smallish "leisure" (and lets not get into what constitutes a "leisure" battery" ... again) battery with a capacity of 70AH.  With typical (in)efficiencies you're going to have to put *at least* 4amps into a flat battery to bring that back to full within 24 hours.  Hardly a trickle charge.  And if you're putting that amount of current into a battery in one sustained blast then there's the risk of "boiling" off your water, and they'll need cosseting.
> 
> And .. if ones been unlucky enough to sulphate up the plates then you can be into *days* of very careful charging (high voltage, low current) to bring them back to life...
> 
> ...


well the post i put on about charging a flat battery i said top up. i quiet understand about fully charging a battery after spending more years in the motor trade than i care to mention. up to national institute level.  and as for being thankfull about the off grid place, we happen to full time so we only have batteries for power  so quite understand about these things .batteries do not need wraping up in cotton wool nowadays


----------



## vwalan (May 29, 2010)

most modern small battery chargers are only good for little batteries they overload and cut out. bosch say charge at 10 percent of its amp hr .so 75 amp requires 7.5 amps input. 
best visit a good local garage get it drop tested and get them to do a charging check on the vehicle . 
aldi have been selling a cheap tester 2.99  i bought one just to see .it does seem to be a good guide ,i tested it on known good and bad batteries .gave the right results .thought its good for traveiilng as its small. did doubt its working capability but think its a good 3 quid spent.


----------

